# Using Pagebuilder to Create Pedigree



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Does anyone know how to create a pedigree using PageBuilder (Yahoo Geocities) so that I can list my dogs' pedigrees on our web page? :hammer:


----------



## johnsontofk (Apr 5, 2008)

you could always use sitstay.com to do them .. they give you the codes to copy right in

Jer


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

johnsontofk said:


> you could always use sitstay.com to do them .. they give you the codes to copy right in
> 
> Jer


 I agreeup: up: up:


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

OK, that is what I will do. Thanks!!


----------



## johnsontofk (Apr 5, 2008)

no problem


----------

